# Engine Noise When BONE COLD!!!Any one hear it?on 2002 325ci



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

Engine Noise When BONE COLD!!!Any one hear it?

Has anyone noticed a clicking noise, When you start your e46 in the morning/ noise goes away as car warms up...never returns untill next morning.... Then you hear the nomal clicking...................

500 miles on her /..:eeps:


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

heh heh, heh heh...

You said, "bone".

heh heh, heh heh....


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

But no, I have the old 2.5L engine (323i) and I don't get any clicking noises.


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

The dealer did talk about that- some kind of emissions pump;//


----------



## SilverBmw (Dec 23, 2001)

325CI~02 said:


> *The dealer did talk about that- some kind of emissions pump;//
> 
> *


I remember a service recall performed on my 330ci about either an emmisons pump or a smog pump.....i cant remember though.. I will have to look it up. Maybe that is what is causing your noise.

-SilverBmw


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Happens to me too, only when it's really* cold. The sound sound goes away real quick.

_* - By "really" I mean lower than -10 degrees C _


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I get the whistle in the mornings, it reminds me of a BOV.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

rost12 said:


> ** - By "really" I mean lower than -10 degrees C  *


Hmm...thats pretty cold...

Temps around here have been around 40 degrees F.

Well, yet one more thing to have looked at....


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *I get the whistle in the mornings, it reminds me of a BOV. *


BOV?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> BOV? *


Blow-off valve... reason it reminds me of it is not only is the sound similar, but it only happens as the body pitches forward (like I just let off the gas).


----------



## bmw325xi (Jan 11, 2002)

I have the same whistling sound that lasts for the first few minutes before the car warms up...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

325CI~02 said:


> *The dealer did talk about that- some kind of emissions pump *


Emission got one of those implants?!?


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

325CI~02 said:


> *Engine Noise When BONE COLD!!!Any one hear it?*


Can you define "bone cold?" It rarely gets down to freezing here, and I haven't noticed any such noise in my 2002 325ci. Then again, the radio is always on as soon as the car fires up, and if the noise is subtle I may have missed it. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Engine Noise When BONE COLD!!!Any one hear it?on 2002 325ci*



Mr. E said:


> *Can you define "bone cold?" It rarely gets down to freezing here, and I haven't noticed any such noise in my 2002 325ci. Then again, the radio is always on as soon as the car fires up, and if the noise is subtle I may have missed it. :dunno: *


It only occurs for me if it's < 30F or so.


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

OUT side temp 36deg ,
It is a rattle for about 6min... Then fades out, Will be leaving it with the bmw service dep,They better be able to hear it if not i got it on a .mpg..................................


----------

